# WHITE SPOTS IN COWFISH



## pescao

HI GUYS...
I JUST GOT A COWFISH, AND IS MY FIRST FISH IN THE TANK, I'M ALSO NEW TO THIS HOBBY. MY QUESTION IS IF THIS FISH IS SICK OR IF IS NORMAL TO HAVE THOSE WHITE SPOTS OR PIECES OF "SOMETHING" ATTACHED TO IT...
AND IF YOU THINK HE'S SICK, HOW CAN I HELP HIM TO GET BETTER?
HE'S BEEN EATING OK AND SWIMING ALLOVER THE TANK...


----------



## Melissa

well it sounds like it is more than likely ich. What are your tank conditions, and what is inside your tank (ie. subtrate, rock, decor). This will help us to be able to better help you.


----------



## pescao

90 GAL TANK
60 LBS OF LIVE ROCK
100 LBS OF LIVE SAND
RUNNING FOR 1 MONTH
PH +/- 8.2
WATER +/- 1.02
ALL AMONIA, NITRATE AND NITRITE TEST CAME OUT LOW...
TEMP 82 F.
PLASTIC CORAL
1- COWFISH
2- CLEANER SHIRMP
4- RED LEG CRABS
1- LARGER CRAB, (DONT REMEMBER THE NAME)

FOR FILTERS I HAVE A WET/DRY WITH BIOBALLS AND A CANISTER. THE WET/DRY ALSO CAME WITH A PROTEIN SKIMMER.

I BOUGHT ALL THE ANIMAL OVER THE WEEKEND, THEY ALL SEEM TO BE OK, BUT THE FISH HAS THOSE WHITE SPOTS THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS...

THANKS


----------



## usmc121581

Doesw it look like it was sprinkled from a salt shaker?


----------



## pescao

YES... 
IS ALL OVER HIS BODY AND EVEN ON HIS EYES
IT ALSO SEEMS THAT HE WAS BITTEN ON HIS TAIL CAUSE IS MISSING A PORTION OF IT.


----------



## Melissa

Your larger crab, what does it look like. This may cause problems in the long run if he is not the right kinds crab. For example, eating your clownfish.

One the other note. Its does sound like it to me. There is no real way to treat him inside your tank because of your live sand and live rock. What you could do it raise the temp in your tank to about 85 to speed up the life cycle of the tank. But you have to do this slowly. you cant just crank up the themometer. You could also get a garlic additive and soak thier food in it. you should be able to find it at you lfs.

Ich is like a normal occurence in saltwater tanks. As long as you make sure your fish are eating, they need to keep up thier immune system to fight the ich.


----------



## pescao

OK.
THANKS A LOT FOR THE INFO...
ILL LOOK FOR THE GARLIC AND START RISING THE TEMP...
I'VE BEEN FEEDING HIM ONCE A DAY WITH BRINE SHIRMP AND LETTUCE.


I GOT TO TAKE A PIC OF THE INVERTS THAT I HAVE, THAT WAY MAYBE YOU CAN TELL ME IF IS SAFE OR NOT TO HAVE HIM...

ONE MORE THING... WHAT SHOULD I GET (FOOD) FOR THE INVERTS?


----------



## musho3210

a picture would be great, also can you turn off caps lock, its very annoying and hard to read


----------



## pescao

Hello guys!!
Ok, it is ick from what i've read...
I follow your recommendation and start rising the temp, and I got a product with garlic which i used with his food last night.

But what about a quarentine tank? 
What should i have in there and what type of medicine should i give him?
Would this be better for him or should I wait for the ick to disappear???


----------



## caferacermike

You'll need to be very diligent as far as treating the cow. Is it a long horn? Cowfish are highly poisonous and will wipe out a tank if they die in it. Ich is very common in them as new tank inhabitants. They are a smooth skin fish which means that most commercial ich treatments will kill it. Avoid copper.


----------

